# Brauchen wir noch weiterhin einen so Peinlichen Bundespräsidenten?



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist es soweit, jetzt sind wir offiziell einen Bananenrepublik, die 'Bildzeitung' ist
glaubwürdiger als unser jetziger Bundespräsident. Seinen armseligen Auftritt bei den 
Sendern ARD und ZDF lässt jeglichen Respekt schwinden, vor einer Person die unser 
Land nach außen repräsentieren soll, im Land für Gerechtigkeit und Moral stehen soll.
Dieser Mensch hat seine hohen Ämter nur dafür Missbraucht um sein eigenes Fortkommen 
zu verbessern, selbst das kleine Salär von 200.000€ und 78.000€ Aufwandsentschädigungen
im Jahr, scheint ihn nicht zu reichen. 
Als Ausrede kommt nur er sei doch Quasi noch in der Ausbildung und förmlich in dieses Amt
hineingezwungen worden. Er habe doch gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen, aber ansonsten gegen
alles was ein so hohes Amt erfordert. 

Mich würde mal die Meinung unserer Community interessieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

weder der Privatkredit der Unternehmergattin noch 
die kostenlose Benutzung von Ferienvillen passt zu 
jemand, der alle Deutsche repräsentieren will.

Auch das versuchte Beieinflussen der Presse zeigt,
dass er weder Respekt vor der Presse noch vor den
Gesetzen hat.

Von grenzenloser Dummheit und Unfähigkeit ist aller-
dings der Droh-Erpressungsanruf auf der Mailbox eines
Chefredakteurs. 

Er kann nicht mal sich selbst vernünftig repräsentieren,
und unser Land schon gar nicht.

Gäbe es bei uns eine Reaktorkatastrophe, wäre Wulff 
bei den ersten, die ihre Haut retten und das Land 
verlassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist ob wir überhaupt noch einen Winke-August brauchen.  Ich verweisse mal auf diesen LINK


Eigendlich sollte das Amt doch "Parteilos" sein. Aber irgendwie kam mir die Wahl von diesem Präsi doch sehr politisch vor. Schon der Anfang ging daneben........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob wir überhaupt noch einen Winke-August brauchen.  Ich verweisse mal auf diesen LINK
> 
> 
> Eigendlich sollte das Amt doch "Parteilos" sein. Aber irgendwie kam mir die Wahl von diesem Präsi doch sehr politisch vor. Schon der Anfang ging daneben........




Der Link ist klasse 

Wenn er jetzt abgewählt wir, übernehme ich den Heli und Fliege über unser schönes Land und taufe die Fähren.


----------



## SAGJA (7 Januar 2012)

Er spiegelt das mehrheitliche Verhalten unserer Mitbürger.
Der typische deutsche Michel.

Möglicher weise nehme ich mich davon nicht aus...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2012)

SAGJA schrieb:


> Er spiegelt das mehrheitliche Verhalten unserer Mitbürger.
> Der typische deutsche Michel.
> 
> Möglicher weise nehme ich mich davon nicht aus...




Vielleicht spiegeln die Mehrheit auch nur sein Verhalten ( bzw. das der Politiker im Allgemeinen )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2012)

SAGJA schrieb:


> Er spiegelt das mehrheitliche Verhalten unserer Mitbürger.
> Der typische deutsche Michel.
> 
> Möglicher weise nehme ich mich davon nicht aus...



Ich nehme mich da aus, ich habe meinen hauskredit zum schlechten Zinssatz bei unseren dorfbank. 
Ich Rufe nicht bei der Bildzeitung an, weil das Seite 3 Girl heute noch etwas an hat.


----------



## mariob (7 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe es befürchtet das das auch hier noch losgeht. Naja nun hat einer den ersten Stein geschmissen, ich würde lieber Wetten abschließen ob der Typ überhaupt geht oder gegangen wird.
Wenn dem strafrechtlich nix nachzuweisen ist wird das ganze problematisch und ich sage mal nicht wie ich über den denke samt unsrer Perle aus der Uckermark....:sad:.
Edit:
Interessante Diskussionen gibt es im sagen wir mal Nachfolgeblog von Weissgarnix:
http://www.wiesaussieht.de/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2012)

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann nicht mal sich selbst vernünftig repräsentieren, und unser Land schon gar nicht.



Das konnte der sauerländische Bauer Lübke auch nicht, aber der war nur dusselig und nicht korrupt. Aber schon Ende der 60-er Jahre gab es die "Gestammelten Werke" vom Lübke auf Schallplatte, seine offiziellen Reden im Amte als Bundespräsident haben dann eher Mitleid bei den Zuhörern ausgelöst 
Seine Reden als Bundespräsident waren geprägt von der Fähigkeit, in jedes mögliche Fettnäpfchen zu treten, das hier nur mal als Beispiel :
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-46039882.html

Aber ok, das war nur eine traurige Figur. Wir haben es nun mit einem anders gestrickten BP zu tun, der im Moment mit Händen und Füßen sich an seinem Amt festhalten will. Seinerzeit vom sprechenden Hosenanzug mit Gewalt in das Amt des BP gehoben, hat er sich schon schnell als Blindgänger entlarvt, ohne Profil oder Rückgrat.



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbe es bei uns eine Reaktorkatastrophe, wäre Wulff bei den ersten, die ihre Haut retten und das Land verlassen.



Der BP wird sich dann wohl beim Maschendrahtmeyer auf Mallorca einnisten, man ist ja so gut vertraut miteinander ...

Mein Fazit : Er hatte die Chance gehabt, alles lückenlos zu erklären und aufzuklären. Chance vertan (die Gründe könnt Ihr auch selber nachvollziehen), es werden immer mehr Details bekannt und der Winke-August macht es keine 2 Wochen mehr. Der ganze Vorgang bestätigt aber nur meine Meinung, das die heutige Politik nicht mehr von engagierten Politikern gemacht wird, sondern nur über die Lobby der Industrie. Die Industrie hat es sogar geschafft, die Grünen zum willfährigen Politkasper zu machen. Da haben schon einige gut dotierte Posten in Aufsichtsräten für die Grünen gereicht, echt billig für die Wirtschaft ...

Und von Peter Hartz und GasGerd will ich garnicht weiter schreiben, die beiden und Konsorten haben die arbeitende Bevölkerung um Ihre jahrelang eingezahlten Beiträge in die Arbeitslosenversicherung, Rentenversicherung und Sozialversicherung betrogen und diese großzügig umverteilt und die Sozialkassen regelrecht geplündert. 

Aber zurück zum BP, dem sprechenden Hosenanzug hat es wohl im Moment die Sprache verschlagen, die IM wartet wohl ab, welcher Dreck noch an das Tageslicht gespült wird. Den ehemaligen Konkurrenten für das Kanzleramt hat das Merkelchen ja damals in das Amt des BP entsorgt. Aber Merkelchen konnte damals ja nicht ahnen, das der einige Leichen im Keller hat 

Nachdem das Wulffilein in einer Rede den Islam als festen Bestandteil der deutschen Kultur proklamiert hatte, ziehe ich meinen Schuh aus und halte diesen dem BP entgegen ...

Gruß vom

Question_mark

PS : Nur zur Klärung wg. Islam : Ich bin Atheist, also bitte unterstellt mir hier keine religiösen Vorurteile.


----------



## StructuredTrash (7 Januar 2012)

Den Zeitpunkt, um mit Anstand zu gehen, hat er bereits verpasst. Und ob er gegangen wird, möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Ich glaube kaum, dass Merkel sich einen zweiten Präsidentenrücktritt leisten will. Und ich selbst habe dabei auch gemischte Gefühle, auch wenn ich mit "Er muss weg" gestimmt habe. Denn wer käme danach? Vielleicht Rösler?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2012)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Den Zeitpunkt, um mit Anstand zu gehen, hat er bereits verpasst. Und ob er gegangen wird, möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Ich glaube kaum, dass Merkel sich einen zweiten Präsidentenrücktritt leisten will. Und ich selbst habe dabei auch gemischte Gefühle, auch wenn ich mit "Er muss weg" gestimmt habe. Denn wer käme danach? Vielleicht Rösler?



Ist doch völlig egal wer kommt.... wie sagte meine Oma immer : Die Scheisse bleibt die selbe.... nur die Fliegen ändern sich


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2012)

*Der Zwerg Nummer ????*

Hallo,



			
				StructuredTrash schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wer käme danach? Vielleicht Rösler?



Ach, das süsse Quitscheentchen 

Wenn ich diese armselige Figur sehe, frage ich mich immer, der wievielte von den sieben Zwergen diese Figur darstellt ? 
Wird er den Kampf von 2,9% auf 2,95% schaffen ? Also ohne die Pharmaindustrie, nie im Leben ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## StructuredTrash (7 Januar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal wer kommt.... wie sagte meine Oma immer : Die Scheisse bleibt die selbe.... nur die Fliegen ändern sich


Da hast Du wohl leider Recht. Man bräuchte schon jemanden, der die Scheisse wegwischen und das Amt wieder zu Ansehen bringen kann. Da fällt mir spontan niemand ein. Und die derzeitige politische Klasse hätte wohl auch kaum den Mumm, so jemanden ins Amt zu hieven.


Question_mark schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese armselige Figur sehe, frage ich mich immer, der wievielte von den sieben Zwergen diese Figur darstellt ?


Er ist der achte, der aber schon damals nicht beachtet wurde. Deshalb sind nur sieben überliefert.


----------



## Question_mark (8 Januar 2012)

Hallo,



			
				StructuredTrash schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist der achte, der aber schon damals nicht beachtet wurde. Deshalb sind nur sieben überliefert.



Ich habe es schon geahnt, die Lobbypartei FDP ist auch anno dunnemals schon von der Wirtschaftsmacht der Gebrüder Grimm manipuliert worden.

Der unfähige, trottelige Zwerg Nummer 8 will immer wieder wachsen, aber das wird nichts. Ist wohl genetisch bedingt ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (8 Januar 2012)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Man bräuchte schon jemanden, der die Scheisse wegwischen und das Amt wieder zu Ansehen bringen kann


Braucht man denn "Das Amt" wirklich?


----------



## StructuredTrash (8 Januar 2012)

Klar, die Verbindung zwischen der FDP und den Gebrüderle Grimm ist ja auch heute noch offensichtlich.
Ups, das bezog sich jetzt auf #14


----------



## StructuredTrash (8 Januar 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Braucht man denn "Das Amt" wirklich?


Von der Funktion her wohl nicht. Aber vielleicht als moralischen Gegenpol zur herrschenden politischen Klasse, um das Vertrauen in diese nicht völlig zu zerstören. Dass es dabei auch mal Witzfiguren hervorbringt, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

Ich möchte euch sehen, wenn euer Privatleben so zerlegt wird.
Wegen dem Kredit haben beim Spiegel 15 Leute geschnüffelt. Wenn es um Dinge geht die uns als Deutsche angehen, hat gerade einer einmal nachgefragt.
Ihr nehmt es hin, wenn euer Privatleben und eure Familie so beschissen behandelt werden und ruft nicht an?
Kann ich das schriftlich bekommen?

Dass Leute, die als Steuerhinterzieher und Betrüger rechtmäßig verurteilt sind, jetzt sich zu Moralapostel aufspielen ist der Hohn.

Manche Äußerung hier lässt sehr tief blicken.
Braucht ein Forum wie dieses, auch wenn es der Stammtisch ist, solch eine Umfrage?
Bei uns am Stammtisch ist das überhaupt kein Thema, es gibt Wichtigeres.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wegen dem Kredit haben beim Spiegel 15 Leute geschnüffelt. Wenn es um Dinge geht die uns als Deutsche angehen, hat gerade einer einmal nachgefragt.
> Ihr nehmt es hin, wenn euer Privatleben und eure Familie so beschissen behandelt werden und ruft nicht an?



Das Bundespräsidialgedöns wird von uns als Deutsche bezahlt
(auch von mir) und deshalb geht mich das durchaus etwas an.

Wenn sich Personen aus der hohen Politik Fereinaufenthalte 
und günstige Kredite schenken lassen, müssen diese wissen, 
dass das ja nicht aus rein karitativen Gründen passiert, 
sondern eher als Investition zu bezeichnen ist, die sich bei 
Gelegenheit auszahlen soll.

Ich finde, unsere Politiker sind so gut bezahlt, dass Sie nicht
auf Geschenke angewiesen sind und sie auch nicht annehmen 
sollen. 

Dann können sie in allen Sachfragen nach ihrem mehr oder 
weniger gesunden Menschenverstand urteilen - und müssen
nicht das Wohl ihrer Gönner zuerst betrachten.


----------



## mariob (8 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich nix weiter schreiben, aber @bike, bei allem Respekt:


> Ich möchte euch sehen, wenn euer Privatleben so zerlegt wird.
> Wegen dem Kredit haben beim Spiegel 15 Leute geschnüffelt.


Da fällt mir eines ein, man kann gewählt werden, muß das Amt aber nicht annehmen bzw. kandidiert gar nicht erst. Da mit solchen Folgen an prominenter Stelle immer zu rechnen ist. Ansonsten hat man vorher nicht nachgedacht. Und das sollte man, besonders in dieser Vorzeigeposition.


> Dass Leute, die als Steuerhinterzieher und Betrüger rechtmäßig  verurteilt sind, jetzt sich zu Moralapostel aufspielen ist der Hohn.


Das waren seine Freunde, und von der Sorte hat er noch welche.


> Manche Äußerung hier lässt sehr tief blicken.


Diese Jungs sind aber wenigstens ehrlich.
Sorry, Deine Denkweise greift meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu kurz, die Masse lebt von Vorbildern.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2012)

Keiner ist ein Heiliger, aber wenn man erwischt wird, dann sollte man wenigstens den Anstand haben und zurücktreten.
Und hier sehe ich gerade das Problem bei unserem jetzigen BP ... Es hat ihm noch keiner einen lukrativen Job angeboten von dem er seine "normalen" Darlehen zurückzahlen könnte.
Ein ehemaliger Aussenminister und Grünenchef macht sich auf einer Gahaltsliste eben doch besser als ein ehemaliger BP mit zweifelhaften Verbindungen.

Vielleicht sollte unsere Kanzlerin bei einem ihrer nächsten Treffen mit den Wirtschaftsfürsten sich mal die Compliance-Verpflichtungserklärungen der entsprechenden Unternehmen geben lassen.
Bei den meisten großen Industrie-AGs im Lande würde das Verhalten von Herrn Wulff eine Auflösung des Arbeitsvertrages zur Folge haben

Schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Keiner ist ein Heiliger, aber wenn man erwischt wird, dann sollte man wenigstens den Anstand haben und zurücktreten.
> Und hier sehe ich gerade das Problem bei unserem jetzigen BP ... Es hat ihm noch keiner einen lukrativen Job angeboten von dem er seine "normalen" Darlehen zurückzahlen könnte.
> Ein ehemaliger Aussenminister und Grünenchef macht sich auf einer Gahaltsliste eben doch besser als ein ehemaliger BP mit zweifelhaften Verbindungen.
> 
> ...



Also ich weiß bis heute nicht welches Verbrechen er begannen haben soll.
Es wird immer nur vermutet und spekuliert.
Einem Beschäftigten der Bild würde ich nicht einmal ein gebrauchtes Taschentuch leihen, denn selbst das versucht dieser zu seinen Gunsten zu nutzen.
So jemand spielt sich als Heiliger auf und will über andere richten? 
Es passt nicht, dass sich jemand verteidigen soll, der noch nicht einmal angeklagt ist.
Es wird so lange mit Dreck geworfen, bis etwas hängen bleibt. Das geschieht übrigens auch bei einer Lotusblüte.

Sind einige neidisch, weil ihnen niemand Geld leiht?

Schreibt nur so weiter, denn vielleicht kommt das selbe heraus wie mit den Ausländern, die erschossen wurden und bei denen von Mafia oder ähnlichem die Rede war, bis die Wahrheit herauskam.


bike


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

Eigentlich haben wir ja schon keinen Bundespräsidenten mehr. Der Wulff hat den Job des BP noch nie gut gemacht und nun hat er eben das Amt der Bundeswitzfigur übernommen. Dazu kommt das wir auch schon ohne Außenminister und Wirtschaftsminister auskommen müssen. Alles Leute die in hohen Ämtern sitzen ohne den Job zu machen für den sie bezahlt werden.

Zurück zum Wulff, Kreditaffäre mal ehrlich er hat da was wesentliches verschwiegen als er nach der Geschäftsbeziehung zu Herr Gerkens gefragt wurde und den Kredit von Frau Gerkens verschwiegen hat. Solche Taschenspielertricks im Amt als Ministerpräsident sind peinlich aber eben sachlich korrekt genug um damit durchzukommen. Die Urlaube bei Freunden sind für mich auch noch nichts schlimmes. 

Schlimm ist für mich ist der Umgang mit der "Krise" Drohanrufe und in dem einzigen Interview die Sachverhalte geschönt darstellen und Transparenz vorgaukeln um anschließend die Veröffentlichung des genauen Wortlauts zu untersagen ist unsäglich Dumm.


Merkel sitzt die Angelegenheit aus und im Hintergrund bastelt der Guttenberg an seinem Comeback, Schwarzgeld Schäuble ist immer noch aktiver Politiker.

Wir sollten mal neue Autoren für Seifenoper "Bundestag" einstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Merkel sitzt die Angelegenheit aus und im Hintergrund bastelt der Guttenberg an seinem Comeback



Zumindest hat es der Guttemberg nicht nötig sich auf die Suche nach billigen Privat-Krediten zu begeben. Mit etwa 500 Millionen Familienvermögen und excellten internationalen Ausbildung kann er entspannt in die Zukunft blicken. 

@bike
Nein ich bin nicht neidisch auf Wulff. Ich zahle lieber meine normalen Kreditzinsen und hab dafür meine Ruhe


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Schlimm ist für mich ist der Umgang mit der "Krise" Drohanrufe....



Nach meiner Meinung kann man nur Menschen drohen.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Schreibt nur so weiter, denn vielleicht kommt das selbe heraus wie mit den Ausländern, die erschossen wurden und bei denen von Mafia oder ähnlichem die Rede war, bis die Wahrheit herauskam.



Erstens ist dieser Vergleich mehr als schäbig und zweitens 
liegt die Wahrheit doch großteils auf dem Tisch.

Es geht weniger darum, was passiert ist, sondern welche 
Konsequenzen der Betroffene jetzt zu ziehen hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Sind einige neidisch, weil ihnen niemand Geld leiht?



Du bist der erste der hier von Neid schreibt.

Bei der restliche Diskussion geht es um die Vorteile, die 
er angenommen hat und die zu einem Interessenkonflikt 
führen können und zweitens um die versuchte Einfluss-
nahme bei der Presse.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach besteht da doch schon ein Interessenkonflikt, augenscheinlich wurde
doch Herr Wulf mit einen unüblichen Zinssatz von 0,9 - 2,1% von der BW Bank geschmiert, weil
er an anderer stelle seinen Einfluss bei VW geltend gemacht hat. Bei 500.000€ machen 2% oder 
4% schon eine Menge aus. 
Hier mal der Vorgang in Chronologie http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,15642307,00.html

Das geht nicht weder als Ministerpräsident noch als Bundespräsident, gerade Deutschland mit seiner
schlimmen Vergangenheit hat eine Moralische Verpflichtung genau hinzuschauen, wer da ganz oben 
Politik macht. So ganz machtlos ist ein Bundespräsident auch nicht, er hat schon indirekt Einfluss auf
die Politik in Deutschland, er muss Gesetzen zustimmen, er repräsentiert Deutschland nach außen, wenn
er in der Arabischen Welt von Pressefreiheit redet und dann selber diese mit den Füßen tritt....
Er hat vorher gewusst worauf er sich einlässt, er hat den Beruf des Politikers gelernt und sogar die Chance
bekommen 'klar schiff zu machen' bevor er sein neues Amt angetreten ist.

Selbst bei einfachen Dingen sollte Mann überlegen, muss das sein. Die Präsidentengattin lässt sich als Leih-
gabe teure Designerkleidung stellen wo gegen Frau Merkel so etwas ablehnt, es geht auch mit schlichten 
Hosenanzügen und der Goldene Fummel zur Neujahrsansprache war doch dem Anlass endsprechend


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2012)

*Tschüß Chrissi!*



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ..Es geht weniger darum, was passiert ist, sondern welche
> Konsequenzen der Betroffene jetzt zu ziehen hat.


Das sehe ich anders. Schon nach der ersten Schlagzeile war mir klar, welche Konsequenzen Christian Wulff zu ziehen hat. Die Person Christian Wulff und auch das Amt des BP ist mir dabei völlig egal. Ich denke mehr darüber nach, *WARUM* so etwas passiert. Wenn es darum geht, einen Politiker oder einen sonstigen Prominenten fertig zu machen, dann finden sich auch Mittel und Wege. Vermutlich war Christian Wulff jemandem ein Dorn im Auge, folglich muß er weg, Maffiamanieren auf höchstem Niveau. Die Macht der Medien und solcher Aasgeier wie der BILD wird auch mal wieder deutlich.

Höchst bedenklich finde ich aber auch, daß das Volk gleich mal wieder so aufgebracht ist. Daß Politiker gewisse Privilegien genießen und diese zum Teil auch übermäßig ausnutzen, wundert doch nicht wirklich jemanden? Vielleicht war Herr Wulff auch nur zu wenig kurrupt? Die wahren Hintergründe möchte ich garnicht wissen. Noch weniger möchte ich wissen, was in den Schubladen anderer Politiker zu finden ist. Denn dann würde ich mich vielleicht wirklich noch aufregen.

Christian Wulff muß sein Amt niederlegen. Wenn ich er wäre, hätte ich es nach den ersten Vorwürfen sofort getan. Er wird auch nicht der letzte sein, dem es so ergeht. Tschüß Chrissi!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## mariob (8 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
eben in einem Blog gefunden:
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/exp...ten_Wedding-Wedding/3,00-/80,00-/EURO--800,00

Mario


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Schon nach der ersten Schlagzeile war mir klar, welche Konsequenzen Christian Wulff zu ziehen hat. Die Person Christian Wulff und auch das Amt des BP ist mir dabei völlig egal. Ich denke mehr darüber nach, *WARUM* so etwas passiert. Wenn es darum geht, einen Politiker oder einen sonstigen Prominenten fertig zu machen, dann finden sich auch Mittel und Wege. Vermutlich war Christian Wulff jemandem ein Dorn im Auge, folglich muß er weg, Maffiamanieren auf höchstem Niveau. Die Macht der Medien und solcher Aasgeier wie der BILD wird auch mal wieder deutlich.
> 
> Höchst bedenklich finde ich aber auch, daß das Volk gleich mal wieder so aufgebracht ist. Daß Politiker gewisse Privilegien genießen und diese zum Teil auch übermäßig ausnutzen, wundert doch nicht wirklich jemanden? Vielleicht war Herr Wulff auch nur zu wenig kurrupt? Die wahren Hintergründe möchte ich garnicht wissen. Noch weniger möchte ich wissen, was in den Schubladen anderer Politiker zu finden ist. Denn dann würde ich mich vielleicht wirklich noch aufregen.
> 
> ...



Du hast es absolut und hast es völlig richtig erkannt.
Bei uns ist es auch so: wird ein 12 Ender zum Abschuss freigegeben, dann hat der nur wenig Chancen zu überleben bzw keine.

Wir wundern uns, dass so wenige zu Wahl gehen?
Wir wundern uns, dass Politikern nicht geglaubt wird?
Wir wundern uns, dass es kein sozialer Zusammenhalt mehr vorhanden ist?
Wir wundern uns, dass Geld wichtiger ist als Gesundheit?
Wir wundern uns, dass es am Rand Extreme gibt?

Fazit: Das was jetzt ist,  haben wir gewollt und auch bekommen.


bike


btw: peinlichen ist ein Eigenschaftswort und wird nicht groß geschrieben


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Erstens ist dieser Vergleich mehr als schäbig und zweitens
> liegt die Wahrheit doch großteils auf dem Tisch.
> 
> Es geht weniger darum, was passiert ist, sondern welche
> Konsequenzen der Betroffene jetzt zu ziehen hat.



Wenn du so hell sehen kannst, schicke mir doch bitte die Lottozahlen.
Ich habe noch nichts gesehen und was relevant ist:
Was sagt die unabhängige Justiz dazu?
Wen jetzt der Bildzeitung geglaubt wird, die nachweislich mehr als einmal verleumdet und denunziert hat und auch deshalb schon mehrmals verurteilt wurde, dann mache ich echt Sorgen um das Intellekt der Leser.

Es ist immer leichter nur herumzugröhlen, als andere Meinungen gelten zu lassen.
Niemand auf der Welt muss sich verteidigen bevor er oder sie angeklagt ist.

Aber die Bild hat tolle Arbeit geleistet, danke Bild und andere.
Ich verneige mich, dann fällt das Erbrochene besser auf die Erde.
In meiner Jugend hat man noch solche Medien hinterfragt und dagegen demonstriert, heute sagt eine App, das ist so.

Gute Nacht Deutschland


bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Schon nach der ersten Schlagzeile war mir klar, welche Konsequenzen Christian Wulff zu ziehen hat. Die Person Christian Wulff und auch das Amt des BP ist mir dabei völlig egal. Ich denke mehr darüber nach, *WARUM* so etwas passiert. Wenn es darum geht, einen Politiker oder einen sonstigen Prominenten fertig zu machen, dann finden sich auch Mittel und Wege. Vermutlich war Christian Wulff jemandem ein Dorn im Auge, folglich muß er weg, Maffiamanieren auf höchstem Niveau. Die Macht der Medien und solcher Aasgeier wie der BILD wird auch mal wieder deutlich.



Verglichen mit Horst Köhler ist (und hoffentlich bald war) Christian Wulff ein streichelzahmer, zahnloser Tiger.
Herr Köhler hatte sich in seiner Amtszeit mit ziemlich jedem irgendwann mal angelegt und deutlich seine Meinung kundgetan.
Ich denke mal, dass hier viel mehr Menschen / Gruppierungen ein Interesse gehabt haben ihn loszuwerden.
Als Präsident des Sparkassen- und Giroverbandes und späterer Direktor des IWF hatte er ganz andere Beziehungen in die Welt der Reichen und Mächtigen als der Landesfürst Wulff.
Doch warum hat man bei ihm nichts Vergleichbares wie bei Herrn Wulff gefunden? War er womöglich doch ein Saubermann oder hat er sich nur viel cleverer angestellt?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Verglichen mit Horst Köhler ist (und hoffentlich bald war) Christian Wulff ein streichelzahmer, zahnloser Tiger.
> .......



Herr Wulff hat das Amt ja auch nur weil Frau Merkel einen weiteren vermeintlichen Konkurrenten aus dem Weg schaffen wollte. Und nur darum ging es ihr. Die Quittung hat sie bei der Wahl mit den Peinlichen 3 Wahlgängen bekommen und jetzt mit der noch viel Peinlicheren Affäre. Mal sehen wer als nächstes aus dem Hut gezaubert wird. 

Und was die Bildzeitung angeht. Klar ist das ein Schmuddelblatt. Aber grundsätzlich ist es egal ob dieser vermeintliche Verschiebe-Drohanruf bei der Bildzeitung, der Welt, dem Spiegel und der Frau im Spiegel einging. So etwas gehr gar nicht..... und dann noch auf die Mailbox quatschen.....


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> H Aber grundsätzlich ist es egal ob dieser vermeintliche Verschiebe-Drohanruf bei der Bildzeitung, der Welt, dem Spiegel und der Frau im Spiegel einging. So etwas gehr gar nicht..... und dann noch auf die Mailbox quatschen.....



Hast du gehört was gesagt wurde?
Wurde ge- bzw bedroht? Dann ist es ein Fall für Justitia. 
Aber nur rumzugröhlen, Auflage mit Mist erhöhen, nervt.

Hat sich schon irgend jemand auf den Weg gemacht und Herrn Gauck begutachtet?
Also ich habe mir hier:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,792098,00.html
umgeschaut und ein Heiliger ist der auch nicht.

Außerdem habe ich eine Freundin, die in dessen Behörde sich informieren wollte, damit deren( ihre)  Angst aufhört.
Das Antwortschreiben ist echt klasse, ich war kurz davor dem Typen die Nase zu schönern.
Er hat bestimmt nicht selbst geschrieben, doch es stand sein Name drunter,

Wenn ich lese bzw höre: es kann so oder so interpretiert werden, dann geht mir der nicht vorhandene Hut hoch.
Bis zum heutigen Tag konnte ich ein "1" oder "0" Signal noch nie interpretieren, ob das Steak gut oder nicht, ist Geschmackssache und die ist eben sehr individuell. 


bike


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

Wulff war von Anfang an ein schlechter Kandidat für diesen Posten. Bundespräsidenten sollten vor dem eintritt in dieses Amt erst mal etwas zur Ruhe gekommen sein. Der direkte Wechsel von einem Amt wie dem des Ministerpräsidenten in das des Bundespräsidenten ist unglücklich.

Ob wir dieses Amt überhaupt noch benötigen? Ich denke dies steht nicht zu Debatte dieses Land ist Politisch ja am Reißbrett entstanden und dieses Amt ist in dem Designentwurf eben fest vorgeschrieben.


Ich nutze die Gelegenheit übrigens um bike nachträglich zur Wahl zum Publikumsliebling 2011 zu gratulieren. Ich finde es überaus schön anzusehen wie Du dieses Amt voll ausfüllst ;o)


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Gelegenheit übrigens um bike nachträglich zur Wahl zum Publikumsliebling 2011 zu gratulieren. Ich finde es überaus schön anzusehen wie Du dieses Amt voll ausfüllst ;o)



Bist du neidisch  
Solch eine, selbst in deutsch, falsch geschriebene Umfrage passt genau  in dein Intelligenzschema, scheinbar.
Mensch wäre es schön,wenn ich wüsste, wie ich dich buchen könnte, dann wird die Unterhaltung bestimmt noch lustiger.
Oder bist du schon bei RTL oder der Bild unter Vertrag?
Würde perfekt passen. 


bike

btw 


zotos schrieb:


> "If you open your Mind too much, your Brain will fall out.“


 Bekommst nicht wieder zurück in den Hohlraum?


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Bist du neidisch


Nicht im entferntesten, ich gönne es Dir von Herzen.


Ich hatte vorhin noch etwas vergessen. Das mit den Drohanrufen von Herrn Wulff, bike wenn bei Dir einer anruft und auf die Mailbox Dinge spricht wie "dann können wir entscheiden, wie wir den _Krieg führen" _empfindest Du dies nicht als Drohung?


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Nicht im entferntesten, ich gönne es Dir von Herzen.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte vorhin noch etwas vergessen. Das mit den Drohanrufen von Herrn Wulff, bike wenn bei Dir einer anruft und auf die Mailbox Dinge spricht wie "dann können wir entscheiden, wie wir den _Krieg führen" _empfindest Du dies nicht als Drohung?



Hast du dies so gehört? Ich nicht.
Und wenn bei uns die Braunen oder andere auf dem Dorffest uns erklären sie streichen uns eine auf, dann empfinde ich das nicht als Bedrohung, sondern eher als etwas zum Vergessen.
Bei uns gibt es den Ausspruch: schnabelt doch weiter, auch Gänse sollen Laute von sich geben dürfen.

Jeder so wie er will und kann.

Mir geht es auf den Arsch was da so geschrieben wird, denn noch habe ich Vertrauen in unsere Justiz, wenn es wirklich Nötigung oder Bedrohung war, kann darauf reagiert werden.
Und ich wiederhole mich: nur Menschen können bedroht werden, andere Lebenwesen erkenn dies so nicht.
Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob die Schreiber bei Bild, die Word fehlerfrei öffnen können, als Mensch anerkannt werden sollen.
So oft wie die lügen, betrügen und denunzieren ist, denke ich, nicht glaubwürdig.


bike


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

Wie naive kann so ein bike eigentlich sein?

Wenn diese Zitate aus dem Anruf nicht war wären, würde Herr Wulff diese längst unterbinden und dies ging ganz einfach in dem er der Veröffentlichung dieses Anrufs zustimmen würde.

Aber bike erzähl uns ruhig noch was von Deinem braunen Dorfleben, ist zwar nicht spannend aber aufschlussreich.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie naive kann so ein bike eigentlich sein?
> 
> Wenn diese Zitate aus dem Anruf nicht war wären, würde Herr Wulff diese längst unterbinden und dies ging ganz einfach in dem er der Veröffentlichung dieses Anrufs zustimmen würde.
> 
> Aber bike erzähl uns ruhig noch was von Deinem braunen Dorfleben, ist zwar nicht spannend aber aufschlussreich.



Wessen geistes Kind bist du denn?
Komm uns doch besuchen, du bist recht herzlich eingeladen.

Schreib doch deinen Namen hier rein, dann können wir dein Privatleben so zerlegen wie es zur Zeit mit Herrn Wulff geschieht.
Das ist ja nach deinem Geschreibe richtig und legitim.


bike

btw: 





zotos schrieb:


> „If you open your Mind too much, your Brain will fall out.“


 Sag doch wie man dir helfen kann, bitte. Ich kann dich nicht so leiden sehen.

P.S: Du bist leider sehr arm dran, wenn du so etwas als FUN bezeichnest, das du in dem anderen Threat geschrieben bzw verlinkt  hast.


----------



## M-Ott (8 Januar 2012)

Wenn wir hier so weitermachen, bekommt Markus bestimmt bald einen Anruf aus Berlin...


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

Mensch bike wo her kommt denn Dein vehementer Einsatz für den Wulff? War das ein Schulfreund von Dir?!

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Wulff verbraucht und Frau Merkel hat damals einfach einen Fehlgriff bei dessen Auswahl getan.
Meine persönliche Glaskugel sagt der tritt in spätestens drei Wochen zurück und Klaus Töpfer wird der neue Bundespräsident (unterstützt von CDU/CSU/SPD/FDP und den Grünen) der sich gegen eine Kandidatin (ggf. auch einen Kandidaten) der Linken durchsetzt.


PS: Interessant ist auch welchen Teil meiner Signatur Du Dir heraus gepickt hast ;o)


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Mensch bike wo her kommt denn Dein vehementer Einsatz für den Wulff? War das ein Schulfreund von Dir?!



Nein, aber wenn es unfair ist bzw wird gehen mir die letzten Haare aus und das ist ein Angriff auf meine Schönheit.

Ach was soll ich mir sonst aussuchen aus deiner Signatur?
Vergleichen kann man doch nur, wenn beide es haben und wenn dir etwas fehlt, warum soll ich darauf herumreiten? 
Oder es liegt daran, dass ich mir Sorgen darum mache, dass so ganz ohne Brain, das Leben kein Leben ist?  

Nimm's leicht


bike


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier so weitermachen, bekommt Markus bestimmt bald einen Anruf aus Berlin...



So weit hergeholt ist dies nicht.
Als in einem großen Internetkaufladen die Ehre von Herrn Wulff versteigert werden sollte, kam ein Anruf von Herrn Seibert und aus dem Schloss Bellevue mit dem Hinweis, dies sofort zu entfernen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2012)

Schön wie ihr euch an einer Politischen Meinungsbildung beteidigt, es geht ja wieder heiß her und
an persöhnlichen Angriffen wird nicht gesparrt. Aber das der Admin einen Anruf aus Berlin bekommt
glaube ich nicht, die Diskussion wird bestimmt in vielen Foren geführt und vlt sogar Niveauvoller.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Schön wie ihr euch an einer Politischen Meinungsbildung beteidigt, es geht ja wieder heiß her und
> an persöhnlichen Angriffen wird nicht gesparrt. Aber das der Admin einen Anruf aus Berlin bekommt
> glaube ich nicht, die Diskussion wird bestimmt in vielen Foren geführt und vlt sogar Niveauvoller.



Da du nicht darn beteiligst, kann ja kein Nivea entstehen.
Macht es viel aus, wenigstens die Überschrift grammatikalisch richtig zu stellen, bitte?
Das tut in den Augen weh und ist fast Körperverletzung.

Man kann nur Personen persönlich treffen, damit ist die Anzahl der Treffer doch etwas minimiert ;-)


Danke


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2012)

Bike du hast bestimmt schon mitbekommen das man Überschriften oder Umfragen nicht 
ändern kann, wenn das Thema einmal erstellt ist, sonst hätte ich es doch schon längst für dich getan.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bike du hast bestimmt schon mitbekommen das man Überschriften oder Umfragen nicht
> ändern kann, wenn das Thema einmal erstellt ist, sonst hätte ich es doch schon längst für dich getan.



Entschuldigung, das wusste ich nicht.

Tut mir leid ich weiß nicht alles und will auch nicht alles wissen.



bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2012)

Herrlich.. Über Politik und Kirche kann man so schön diskutieren. Nur schade, das da bei einigen immer die Sicherungen durchbrennen und sie ihre Meinung als die einzig Wahre verteidigen. Aber ich behaupte mal das wir uns alle nur aus den gleichen Quellen informieren können und halt auch nur das wiedergeben was in den Medien steht bzw. stehen darf. Trotzdem glauben einige hier das sie sie Weissheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Herrlich.. Über Politik und Kirche kann man so schön diskutieren. Nur schade, das da bei einigen immer die Sicherungen durchbrennen und sie ihre Meinung als die einzig Wahre verteidigen. Aber ich behaupte mal das wir uns alle nur aus den gleichen Quellen informieren können und halt auch nur das wiedergeben was in den Medien steht bzw. stehen darf. Trotzdem glauben einige hier das sie sie Weissheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben.



Danke, du hast es ziemlich gut erkannt.
Nichts wissen macht nichts, doch Nichts zu  wissen als Wissen zu verkaufen macht keinen Sinn.


bike

P.S: wobei man über Glauben nicht streiten kann, entweder man glaubt oder man glaubt nicht. Doch das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2012)

Ich denke man muss 2 Seiten betrachten ...

1. Wulff ist so wie er sich in den Medien nun gezeigt hat, als BP unbrauchbar.
2. Da es ja ziemlich offenkundig einen Anruf bei der Bild gegeben hat, jedenfalls wurde das auch von ihm nicht geleugnet,
jetzt mal relativ unabhängig vom genauen Wortlaut, hat er sich erst recht dadurch disqualifiziert.
Im übrigen verstehe ich ohnehin nicht, warum der Anruf nicht veröffentlicht wird, vor allem wenn die von Wulff getroffene Aussage diesbezüglich korrekt ist.
3. Nur die aller wenigsten Politiker höheren Amtes, oder auch Manager höherer Ebene,
haben bisher von der sog. unabhängigen Justiz irgendwas befürchten müssen.
Das gilt für Schmier-Kohl genau so wie für Schwarzgeldschäuble oder auch Ackermann-Mannesmann.

Nun die zweite Seite, und die macht mir erheblich mehr sorgen, als die politische Zukunft von Wulff ... von was soll diese Debatte ablenken?
Bei allen derartigen medialen Großereignissen ist immer irgendwas im Busch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2012)

@msb
Der Springer-Verlag bat Wulff nach dem Fernseh-Interview um Erlaubnis den Anruf auf der Mailbox veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Herr Wulff verweigerte dies wohl.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

@Lipperlandstern: Hoffentlich entdeckt bike nicht den Blasphemischen Link (bezüglich Wulff) den Du im Fun zum Feierabend hinterlassen hast.

@MSB: *ACK*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Nun die zweite Seite, und die macht mir erheblich mehr sorgen, als die politische Zukunft von Wulff ... von was soll diese Debatte ablenken? Bei allen derartigen medialen Großereignissen ist immer irgendwas im Busch.



Möglich, aber ich denke es ist eher umgekehrt:

In ein paar Tagen wird das Dschungel Camp eröffnet
und der BILDungsbürger hat ein neues Thema.

Und dann nimmt die Sache den üblichen Lauf:

http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschland/article13803876/In-einem-Jahr-ist-das-alles-vergessen.html


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2012)

@blockmove
War mir so bekannt, gerade deshalb nochmal ausdrücklich betont.

@gerhard
Wir werden sehen wer am Ende recht behält, obgleich deine sichtweise durchaus auch realistisch ist,
ich halte es da jetzt mal mit dem Kaiser ... "Schaun mer mal".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Nun die zweite Seite, und die macht mir erheblich mehr sorgen, als die  politische Zukunft von Wulff ... von was soll diese Debatte ablenken?
> Bei allen derartigen medialen Großereignissen ist immer irgendwas im Busch.



Davor habe ich auch etwas Angst, denn du hast recht, es wird für das Volk geschlachtet und später wird das Volk beschissen.

zotos kennst du die Definition von Blasphemie?
Deine Antworten sind so flach, dass es fast Spaß macht, mit dir zu schreiben ;-) 




Blockmove schrieb:


> @msb
> Der Springer-Verlag bat Wulff nach dem Fernseh-Interview um Erlaubnis den Anruf auf der Mailbox veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Herr Wulff verweigerte dies wohl.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Also ich hätte persönliches manches dagegen, wenn meine Unterhaltungen mit den Kunden publiziert werden.
Du bist also einverstanden, dass jedes Gespräch, das  du mit irgendwem führst, bekannt gemacht wird.
Gut, das wird notiert und gilt als Zusage.

Also ich verstehe Herrn Wulff und die Jagd auf ihn ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als geistigen Stuhl Gang, nachdem da bei den Leuten der Verursacher des Stuhlgangs fehlt.
Jeder der hier so als Moral?apostel auftritt soll seine Identität bekannt geben und wir loben ein Preis auf, wer zuerst geschlachtet wird.
Den Preis bezahle ich.
Also los!


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2012)

Ich glaube den Herrn Wulf war vor Amtsantritt sehr wohl bekannt das es nichts Privates in seinen
Leben geben wird, er hat sich darauf eingelassen also muss er auch mit dem Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> zotos kennst du die Definition von Blasphemie?


Brauchst Du da eine Definition? Es ist ein Fremdwort aus dem Altgriechischen und bedeutet "Rufschädigung". 

*Blasphemie* (altgr. ἡ βλασφημία, τῆς βλασφημίας – _blasphêmía_ – die „Rufschädigung“, zusammengesetzt aus βλάπτειν – _bláptein_ – „Schaden bringen, benachteiligen“ und ἡ φήμη – _phếmê_ oder dorisch ἡ φάμα – _pháma_ – „die Kunde, der Ruf“)

Der Bezug auf die Gotteslästerung passt bei der Verehrung die Du für Herrn Wulff übrig hast aber auch ;o)

Ich für meinen Teil lese gerne Deine Geistige Höchstleistungen...    und lobe Deine Bemühungen wo es nur geht. Also wo ist denn Dein Problem?!


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ...



Glauben heißt nicht wissen.
Ich glaube, doch nur das Gute auf dieser unserer Welt.
Wenn ich immer nur an das negative denke würde, dann würde mir irgendwie ein Grund zu leben fehlen.

Eigentlich ist sehr schade, dass sich viele in den negativen Strom einbinden lassen.


bike


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Brauchst Du da eine Definition? Es ist ein Fremdwort aus dem Altgriechischen und bedeutet "Rufschädigung".


Habe ich schon in der Schule gelernt. 



zotos schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil lese gerne Deine Geistige Höchstleistungen...    und lobe Deine Bemühungen wo es nur geht. Also wo ist denn Dein Problem?!



Habe ich oder eher du ein Problem?
Also mir geht es gut und ich bin gesund und kann vor dem Rechner, wenn ich hier lese, oft und herzlich lachen. 


bike


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

Mensch bike, komm da geht doch noch mehr... streng Dich noch ein klein wenig an.


Edit: 
Ok ich geb Dir bis morgen noch mal Zeit eine bissigere Antwort zu schreiben. 
Endtäusch mich nicht.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Januar 2012)

*Aasgeier-Schweinerei !!!*

Ich habe eben gerade, eher unfreiwillig und zufällig, Stern-TV gesehen. Da schneiden DIE Aussagen von Christian Wulff mit trauendern, schreienden asiatischen Menschen zusammen! Das ist sowas von abartig! Ich könnte schon wieder auf diese Aasgeier kotzen! Warum dürfen DIE alles und werden nicht gestraft?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## joergel (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo@all,
eine spannende Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=9197608

IMHO


----------



## Wutbürger (9 Januar 2012)

Habt ihr keine Anderen Probleme?

Das ist ja eine richtige Hexenjagd hier! 
Nur weil da einer ein bisschen gehext hat...?

Na ja, vielleicht sollte er bei so viel öffentlicher Empörung seien Nachfolger herbei hexen?
Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein, unter unseren vielen Politiker in Deutschland einen Asket, 
Moralist und Pazifist ausfindig zu machen. Die drängen sich immer in solche Ämter. 
Bereits Mahatma Gandhi wurde unersättlicher Machthunger nachgesagt...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe eben gerade, eher unfreiwillig und zufällig, Stern-TV gesehen. Da schneiden DIE Aussagen von Christian Wulff mit trauendern, schreienden asiatischen Menschen zusammen! Das ist sowas von abartig! Ich könnte schon wieder auf diese Aasgeier kotzen! Warum dürfen DIE alles und werden nicht gestraft?
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Das gilt wohl als Satire...... aber mal ehrlich. Das Interview war doch auch ein Witz. Der arme Mann hatte keine Umgewoehnungszeit vom MP zum BP .....dann soll er den Job halt nicht antreten. 

Das mit dem Kredit war mir ja noch scheissegal, in den Urlaub fahren soll er wohin er will und mit wem er will. Als dann die Mailboxnummer kam fing ich an zu zweifeln. Aber als er dann die Veroeffentlichung abgelehnt war er bei mir unten durch.


----------



## OHGN (10 Januar 2012)

'Würde' hin oder her - was sich Herr Wulff da geleistet hat, finde ich  auch nicht toll und auch nicht dem Amt angemessen, aber diese Reaktionen  finde ich andererseits noch viel würdeloser und ich fremdschäme mich für  solche Peinlichkeiten!

Protest am Schloss Bellevue


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2012)

Wieso, warum soll sich jemand dafür schämen 
wenn er gegen seinen unwürdigen Präsidenten 
Demonstriert, das ist doch der Sinn einer Demokratie.


----------



## Drucky89 (10 Januar 2012)

Was hat Politik in einem technischen Forum verloren? Das finde ich voll daneben!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2012)

*Schlaumeier*



Drucky89 schrieb:


> Was hat Politik in einem technischen Forum verloren? Das finde ich voll daneben!



Hier ist kein technisches Forum sondern der Stammtisch und
diese Rubrik wurde extra für Themen angelegt die nichts mit
Automatisierung zu tun haben, unter anderen 'Fun zum Feierabend'
das liest du doch auch ganz gerne. 

Im übrigen zwingt dich keiner dieses Thema zu lesen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wieso, warum soll sich jemand dafür schämen
> wenn er gegen seinen unwürdigen Präsidenten
> Demonstriert, das ist doch der Sinn einer Demokratie.



Der Prostest an sich ist m. E. schon OK, aber:

Im dem Focus-Artikel lese ich:



> ... Mit der Geste des Schuh-Hochhaltens oder sogar -Werfens werden in der  arabischen Kultur Menschen verhöhnt, aber auch Ärger und Verachtung  ausgedrückt...



Dass wir uns aber dazu in der arabischen Kultur 
bedienen müssen, das befremdet mich schon.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Was hat Politik in einem technischen Forum verloren? Das finde ich voll daneben!



Auch des Leben eines Technikers besteht nicht nur aus Technik.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Schuh hin halten finde ich garnicht so schlecht,
ist doch besser wie Pflastersteine werfen. 
Mann kann auch aus fernen Ländern oder anderen Kulturen
lernen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dass wir uns aber dazu in der arabischen Kultur
> bedienen müssen, das befremdet mich schon.



Vielleicht als Reaktion auf seine Aussage "Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland"


----------



## Rudi (10 Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal der Auspruch gehört. "Jedes Volk bekommt die Regierung die es verdient hat".
Das hat mich schon nachdenklich gestimmt.


----------



## nico (10 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dass wir uns aber dazu in der arabischen Kultur
> bedienen müssen, das befremdet mich schon.



Warum nicht? Die Zahlen benutzen wir ja auch


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2012)

http://www.ftd.de/politik/deutschla...efs-distanzieren-sich-von-wulff/60154821.html


Jeden Tag kommt was neues ans Licht. Wobei ich das mit der Hotelrechnung irgendwie schon lächerlich finde.....und auch ich hab von meinen Firmenflugmeilen schon was für den Privatgebrauch "gekauft" .... aber ich kann ja auch von nix zurücktreten  und wehe Helmut du wirfst jetzt einen Schuh nach mir......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2012)

Ich hab vor der Haustür ein paar Holzschuhe, Größe 54, da merkst du wenigstens die Einschläge. 

Der Herr Wulf war derjenige der bei der Düsseldorfer Flugaffäre richtig viel Wind gemacht hat.


> Berlin - Christian Wulff, der junge CDU-Wilde aus Niedersachsen. Jetzt fordert er den Rücktritt von Bundespräsident Johannes Rau (SPD) wegen der Flugaffäre. Die Sozialdemokraten sollten Rau zurückziehen und den Weg frei machen für einen neuen Bundespräsidenten. Laut Wulff könnten es der Ost-SPD-Politiker Richard Schröder oder die Thüringer CDU-Ministerin Dagmar Schipanski sein. BZ sprach mit dem CDU-Vize:
> 
> Warum sollte Rau seinen Hut nehmen?
> *
> ...






> So wurde dem früheren Staatsoberhaupt Johannes Rau in den Jahren 1999 und 2000 vorgeworfen, in eine Flugaffäre verwickelt zu sein. Dabei ging es um Reisen auf Kosten der WestLB, die Rau in seiner Zeit als Ministerpräsident in Nordrhein-Westfalen unternommen haben soll. Die Landesbank hatte 1996 außerdem seine Geburtstagsfeier mit 150 000 Mark (rund 75 000 Euro) unterstützt.
> 
> Im Mittelpunkt der sogenannten Düsseldorfer Flugaffäre stand die Frage, ob Mitglieder der nordrhein-westfälischen Landesregierung die Flugbereitschaft der WestLB zu Unrecht genutzt hatten. Der Landtag setzte dazu einen Untersuchungsausschuss ein, der Flüge seit 1985 überprüfen sollte.
> 
> Rau versicherte, nicht privat mit Chartermaschinen der WestLB geflogen zu sein, musste aber seine Angaben - etwa zur Zahl der Flüge - mehrfach korrigieren. Seine Anwälte argumentierten, dass ein Ministerpräsident praktisch immer im Dienst sei. Bei der Terminfülle Raus lasse sich nicht exakt trennen, ob er als Regierungschef, Parteipolitiker oder allgemein als Persönlichkeit des öffentlichen Lebens unterwegs war. Rau wurde damals unter anderem von Rechtsanwalt Gernot Lehr vertreten, der nun auch für Christian Wulff arbeitet. dpa



Ich denke er sollte sich an seinen eigenen Maßstäben messen.


----------



## Question_mark (15 Januar 2012)

*Glitschig wie ein Aal*

Hallo,



			
				rostiger Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke er sollte sich an seinen eigenen Maßstäben messen.



Das hat er immer schon gemacht, früher und auch heute. Allerdings verhalten sich die eigenen Maßstäbe immer im reziproken Verhältnis zum eigenen Gewissen und Schuldgefühl...

Und es kommt immer mehr an das Tageslicht, langsam kommt bei mir so etwas wie fremdschämen für diese Figur auf. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mariob (16 Januar 2012)

Was Ihr nur habt?
Die Nummer läuft doch gut für Ihn - gewählt isser, und es gibt gegenwärtig keine Möglichkeit für eine Entsorgung. Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht an Rücktritt, den hat der bestenfalls am Fahrrad. Berlusconien läßt grüßen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2012)

Was regt ihr euch nur auf, wer bisher noch nicht wußte, was auf dem Politsektor so los ist, der kapiert das eh nie. Ob nun Strauß und Co. oder gar ein Grüner Özdemir, irgendwann erwische es sie alle, denn der Mensch ist nun mal was er ist und unsere Gesellschaft propagiert ja immer stärker und stärker den Eigennutz. Also soll doch keiner meinen, die Menschen an der Spitze der Pyramide (am Ende der Fresskette) sind davon ausgenommen. Noch viel mehr kommen sie in Versuchung, aber sie tun mir deswegen auch nicht gerade leid ... , denn die meisten scheinen ja zu scheitern, zumindest moralisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2012)

*Weise Worte, ausnahmsweise mal hier.*

Michel Jean Debré, französischer Politiker ( 1912 - 1996 )


> ...
> In der Politik geht es zu wie beim Kunstturnen:
> Es kommt auf den guten Abgang an.
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch nur auf, wer bisher noch nicht wußte, was auf dem Politsektor so los ist, der kapiert das eh nie.



Schaut man sich heute an, wie rigoros das Thema Compliance in Konzernen wie Siemens und Daimler durchgezogen wird, dann verhält sich heute die Industrie moralischer als die Politik.
Wenn mich einer unserer Lieferanten zum Oktoberfestbesuch mit Hotelübernachtung einalden würde, dann gäbe es Ärger.
Und ich denke ähnliche Vorschriften und Verhaltensregeln werden wohl die meisten von uns hier haben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2012)

@Dieter, ich finde auch eine Einladung zum Essen von einen Lieferanten ist echt unmoralisch,
aber ich nehme jede dankend an


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Dieter, ich finde auch eine Einladung zum Essen von einen Lieferanten ist echt unmoralisch,
> aber ich nehme jede dankend an



Für eine relevante Umsatzmarge putzt der Vertreter, äh Key Account Manager, sogar die Werkstatt


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schaut man sich heute an, wie rigoros das Thema Compliance in Konzernen wie Siemens und Daimler durchgezogen wird, dann verhält sich heute die Industrie moralischer als die Politik.
> Wenn mich einer unserer Lieferanten zum Oktoberfestbesuch mit Hotelübernachtung einalden würde, dann gäbe es Ärger.
> Und ich denke ähnliche Vorschriften und Verhaltensregeln werden wohl die meisten von uns hier haben.
> 
> ...



Also unser Lieferant hat uns noch im Oktober in die VIP Allianz Arena eingeladen und keiner hatte nur den Anflug von schlechtem Gewissen.


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Januar 2012)

und hier noch die Ansprüche unseres Präsidenten an andere Politiker:
http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/fot...-privat-bezahlt-werden--1326816637-slideshow/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und hier noch die Ansprüche unseres Präsidenten an andere Politiker:
> http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/fot...-privat-bezahlt-werden--1326816637-slideshow/



Vielleicht ist das ja sein Problemm, anscheinend ist der so 'Klamm' das er diese trickserei nötig hat. 
Hat schon mal jemand eine Schufa Auskunft über ihn eingeholt?

Vor allen Dingen kaufen die Vögel ja kein Auto, die bekommen Luxus Karren auf unsere kosten gestellt,
dazu noch schön vollgetankt.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

was haben Kapitän Wulffilein und der Kapitän Schettino von der Costa Concordia gemeinsm ?

Richtig, beide waren voll verantwortlich für Ihren Aufgabenbereich ...

Richtig, beide haben kapitale und nicht entschuldbare Fehler gemacht ...

Richtig, beide hatten einen 1. Offizier an Bord ...

Richtig, beide Capitanos waren auf dem falschen Kurs ...

Richtig, Schettino ist ganz zufällig mit seinem 1. Offizier ganz aus Versehen in das Rettungsboot gefallen ...


Was unterscheidet Wulffilein und den Kapitän Schettino ?

Richtig, Kapitän Wulffilein hat seinen 1. Offizier Glaeseker rechtzeitig in das Rettungsboot mit ausreichenden Pensionansprüchen geschickt ...

Richtig, Kapitän Wulffilein behält den von der Reederin im Hosenanzug vorgegebenen Kurs in treuer Ergebenheit ...

Richtig, Kapitän Schettino wird angeklagt und verurteilt ...

Falsch, ....

Nee, Leute, den Rest müsst Ihr euch selber denken ...   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mariob (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
@QM, den letzten Teil, wie soll ich schreiben, da hast Du ungenügende Auflösung in der Berechnung. Die Nummer fängt gerade jetzt an richtig interessant zu werden. Denn gegenwärtig werden Dinge aus dem Umfeld Maschmeyer & Co. an die Oberfläche gespült, was mit Sicherheit dem Umfeld dieser Personen überhaupt nicht paßt.
Herrscher oder sagen wir mal gehobene Positionen werden nicht mit Knast honoriert, die vergessen dann eher mal den Fallschirm oder schwimmen in der Badewanne zu weit raus......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (25 Januar 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> Herrscher oder sagen wir mal gehobene Positionen werden nicht mit Knast honoriert, die vergessen dann eher mal den Fallschirm oder schwimmen in der Badewanne zu weit raus......




Wessen Geistes Kind bist du denn?
Dieser Ausspruch war nicht einmal flach sondern nur dumm.
Denk da einmal darüber nach was du so von dir gibst.



bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Februar 2012)

ich wulff hier mal wieder was hin 

http://www.abendblatt.de/politik/de...Wulff-Der-Praesident-und-das-Firmenhandy.html


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2012)

*Was ich da noch in der TAZ gefunden habe ....*

Hallo,

http://www.taz.de/Die-Wahrheit/!87415/

Mir fehlen im Moment die Worte, um das weiter zu kommentieren ....


Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Februar 2012)

tja.... wer den Schaden hat der spottet jeder Beschreibung .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2012)

Da haben Sie schon einen komischen Vogel ins höchste Amt gewählt, vorzeigen kann man
den nicht, höchstens Fremdschämen ist da angesagt. 

Aber was sich da unsere Politik zur zeit sowieso so leistet lässt einen nur die Zornesröte ins
Gesicht treiben. Unsere Landtagsabgeordnete in Düsseldorf, 181 an der Zahl, werden sowieso
schon Fürstlich bezahlt, meinten aber das Riester Rente oder private Altersvorsorge kein Weg
für Sie sei und haben sich mal eben eine kleine Lohnerhöhung einverleibt. Jetzt bekommen sie
*500,--€* mehr und somit *10.726,--€* im Monat. Wenn Sie es schaffen 10 Jahre ab-
zusitzen haben Sie eine Pension von *1.573,--€*. Ich frage mich nur wofür, leisten die soviel
wie ein Geschäftssführer eines Mittelständigen Betriebes, brauchen wir überhaubt in unseren Landtag
soviel Überqualifizierte Fachkräfte, das Land ist ja nicht gerade im Aufbau wie nach dem Krieg, 1/3 
an Abgeordneten würde es da auch tun. 

Dann versucht unsere Regierung mit aller Gewalt für ein Land zu Bürgen, was ganicht bereit ist die
Rentenzalung für Personen einzustellen, die schon lange auf den Friedhof verscharrt sind.

Ach ja da war doch noch so ein SPD Justizminister eines Südlichen Bergvolkes, der doch tatsächlich darüber
nachgedacht hat die Scharia in Deutschland einzuführen. Hoffentlich ist er nicht de erste, der auf einen
Domplatz gesteinigt wird....unglaublich so etwas.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2012)

Also so langsam (sehr langsam allerdings) tut mir unsere Kanzlerin leid.
Sie erhebt den mahnenden Zeigerfinger gegenüber den Griechen und hat hier einen Mann zum BP "gemacht", gegenüber dem jeder griechische Dorfbeamte ein Gentleman mit weisser Weste ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
und naja, man muß das ein wenig gesamtpolitisch sehen und gleichzeitig auf die Personen selbst achten. Ich könnte da wahrscheinlich Seiten füllen, ich denke es bleibt spannend wie ich weiter oben schon schrob.
Für den geneigten Leser, der sich allerdings nicht die Galle hochtreiben lassen sollte:
http://www.wiesaussieht.de/
Es ist für mich die Nachfolgeseite vom Weissgarnix, nicht ganz so ökonomiewissenschaftlich, mit vielen Kommentatoren, die für den nötigen Überblick sorgen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (11 Februar 2012)

Achja,
und nochwas, wie beliebt der Deutsche mittlerweile im Ausland ist zeigt folgende kleine Geschichte, also der Prüfingenieur für die Druckbehälterprüfung, der uns letztens besuchte, hatte eine Reise nach Neuseeland im fünfstelligen Bereich gebucht. Der dazu angebotene Flug war recht teuer, also selbst einen gebucht.
Es kam so wie es kommen mußte, Zwischenstopp in Spanien, dort Fluglotsenstreik, der Anschlußflug existierte nicht mehr, und Weiterkommen absolut unmöglich. Nach D zurück auch unmöglich, wenn überhaupt zu mindestens 1200 Eu pro Person, nachdem die Nationalität bekannt war...
Neuseeland war also nicht, mit einem Haufen Ärger an der Backe, mal sehen was uns Merkeloniern noch alles im Ausland blüht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Februar 2012)

[video]http://mp4-download.swr.de/das-erste/report/lisas-welt/20120214.m.mp4[/video]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2012)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob unserer Herr Bundespräsident noch einen winzigen Rest Anstand hat und heute seinen Hut nimmt .........


----------



## 190B (17 Februar 2012)

Man munkelt, daß er zurücktritt.

Er will sich erklären und die Hosenanzug-Tussie hat ihre für heute geplante Italienreise kurzfristig abgesagt und will gegen 11:30 Uhr auch was kundtun.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2012)

Warum labert der erst eine ganze Weile dumm rum bevor er endlich sagt : Ich kann es nicht und das wars!!!!

Endlich.............


----------



## M-Ott (17 Februar 2012)

Hmm... Ein Rücktritt zweiter Klasse. Von Einsicht keine Spur.


----------



## rheumakay (17 Februar 2012)

Juchhuu..das wars  Endlich ist er zurück getreten


----------



## 190B (17 Februar 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hmm... Ein Rücktritt zweiter Klasse. Von Einsicht keine Spur.



*ACK*

Sehe ich genauso....


----------



## Aventinus (17 Februar 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hmm... Ein Rücktritt zweiter Klasse. Von Einsicht keine Spur.



Damit kann ich leben, Hauptsache er ist weg.

Bekommt der jetzt lebenslänglich Rente für die Präsidentschaft?


----------



## M-Ott (17 Februar 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Bekommt der jetzt lebenslänglich Rente für die Präsidentschaft?


Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft nichts findet, dann ja (glaube ich).


----------



## -ASDF- (17 Februar 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Bekommt der jetzt lebenslänglich Rente für die Präsidentschaft?



Ja bekommt er. (Verdient? ich denke nicht...) 

Solche Gesetze sollte man mal überdenken.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Februar 2012)

http://www.bundespraesident.de/DE/Amt-und-Aufgaben/Kinder/Quiz/Frage1/Frage-node.html
Hmm... schwierige Frage.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Februar 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Bekommt der jetzt lebenslänglich Rente für die Präsidentschaft?



Nur wenn er aus politischen Gründen zurücktritt. 
Wenn der Staatsanwalt vor der Tür steht, waren das aber wohl persönliche Gründe. Also kein Ehrensold.


----------



## repök (18 Februar 2012)

Also mir fällt da nur ein:
Er hat sich im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten stets bemüht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Nur wenn er aus politischen Gründen zurücktritt.
> Wenn der Staatsanwalt vor der Tür steht, waren das aber wohl persönliche Gründe. Also kein Ehrensold.




Sei dir sicher das dieser Vogel schon nicht am Hungertuch nagen muss............. und ich bin mir sicher wer für seinen Unterhalt aufkommen wird..........


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2012)

Ein Mensch ist eigentlich kein Vogel.
Seit ihr jetzt zufrieden?

Der Abschuss von Herrn Wulff war ab dem Zeitpunkt beschlossen, als er sagte:
Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland.

Daher wurden keine Mühen und  Kosten gescheut bis man ihn fertig gemacht hat.
Ich hätte gern eine Teil von dem, was die Bild ausgegeben hat, um zu diesem Ergebnis zu kommen.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn es sich herausstellt, dass der Vorwurf falsch war?


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn es sich herausstellt, dass der Vorwurf falsch war?
> 
> 
> bike



Welcher jetzt genau von den zig Vorwürfen ??????????   

Und jetzt mal ehrlich.mal so als Beispiel : ... Eine Firma bekommt eine Landesbürgschaft..... soweit so gut..... und dann bestellt der Firmenchef eben dieser Firma für den Ministerpräsidenten ein Hotelzimmer auf Sylt und der Ministerpräsident zahlt ihm das Geld bar zurück ? Ohne Quittung und vermutlich sogar ohne Zeugen ? ... wenn das wirklich so gewesen sein sollte ( was ich bezweifel) dann hätte er das Amt sowieso wegen Dummheit abgeben müssen.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2012)

Ich war nicht dabei und kann daher nicht urteilen. 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat als Herr Wulff noch Präsident war Unterlagen angefordert und erhalten.
Das war deren Fehler.
Um dies nicht zugeben zu müssen wird der jetzige Weg beschritten.

Es ist doch so wie bei dem Q3. Es wird behauptete, dann verboten weiter so einen Mist zu schreiben  und plötzlich redet neimand davaon, da es eine Lüge war.
Aber zunächst wird mit Schmutz geworfen.

Kann es nicht so sein?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2012)

Egal ob der Altbundespräsident, irgendeine Sache nicht gemacht oder auch garnichts gemacht hat,
er war diesen Amt nicht würdig, als alleiniger Grund reicht schon die Dummheit, wie er die Probleme
angegangen ist. Endlich Platz für jemanden, der diesen Job auf jedem fall besser macht und wenn es 
Udo Lindenberg wird.


----------



## SoftMachine (18 Februar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sei dir sicher das dieser Vogel schon nicht am Hungertuch nagen muss............. und ich bin mir sicher wer für seinen Unterhalt aufkommen wird..........


Nee, bei seinen vielen Jobs, im Aufsichtrat eines grossen Automobilhersteller und noch einige mehr...
Da wird er so oder so sein Auskommen haben



bike schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn es sich herausstellt, dass der Vorwurf falsch war?
> bike


ich habe ihm hier nichts vorgeworfen, sondern nur auf die Frage des Ehrensolds geantwortet !


----------



## SoftMachine (18 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Endlich Platz für jemanden, der diesen Job auf jedem fall besser macht und wenn es
> *Udo* Lindenberg wird.



Joo, zustimm ! 
Alles klar auf der Andrea Doria ?   
Oder der Sonderzug


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2012)

Also ich werde den Teufel tun und jemand als dumm zu bezeichnen, den ich nicht kenne.
Ich bin kein Hellseher.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2012)

Den *Vogel* kann man ruhig als dumm bezeichnen, der in Arabischen Ländern die Pressefreiheit
anmahnt aber selber eine Privatzensur, bei Deutschlands größten Klatschpresse erzwingen will. Wenn
er wenigstens da nicht so auf die Kacke gehauen hätte, wäre er heute noch im Amt und Würden. 

Anstatt rumzuschreien auf einer Mailbox ( wie dähmlich ist das den ) hätte er einen auf Lieb machen sollen,
am besten dem Chefredakteur das Bundesverdienstkreuz anbieten für faire Berichterstattung, dann würde
er jetzt nicht Negativ die Seite 1 füllen sondern mit seinen Promifreunden in der klatschspalte stehen.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2012)

Schön dass du dabei warst und es weißt, was wahr ist.

Und außerdem es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass die Bild eine seriöse Informationsquelle ist, die nur der Wahrheit verpflichtet ist.
Wenn ich soviel Prozess wie Bild verloren hätte, würde ich die Tätigkeit wechseln.
Aber Ehre ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2012)

Klar war ich dabei, er Ruft mich ja auch ständig an...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2012)

"Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut" .... Tom Hanks in Forrest Gump .... dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen..... auch wenn ich IHN nicht persönlich kenne möchte ich behaupten das einige Aktionen dumm wahren.... Sie wurden von IHM selber als grosser Fehler bezeichnet....


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2012)

Interessant wie viele das Verhalten von Christian Wulff oder Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg als in Ordnung empfinden.
Bei beiden existierte aber das gleiche Problem: Wenn sie in Amt und  Würden geblieben wären, hätte man dies den ehrlichen Amtsträgern schwer  vermitteln können. 
Warum so etwas bei den hohen Herren durch geht und bei den kleinen nicht.

Im Fall von Guttenberg einen Präzedenzfall für erfolgreiches Erschleichen von Dr. Titeln gehabt. 
Schwer dies den ehrlichen Inhabern eines Doktortitels klar zu machen, bzw. einen Unehrlichen aus dem Amt zu werfen.

Bei Wulff ist es ganz ähnlich: Ein Beamter weiß das er nicht mal in den Verdacht geraten darf bestechlich zu sein. 
Wenn z.B. ein Polizist an der Currywurstbude sich das Mittagessen  schenken lässt, geriet er schnell in Verdacht dafür auch mal ein Auge zu  zudrücken wenn der Wurstbudenbesitzer mal im Halteverbot steht. Ein  Bauamtsleiter weiß auch das es gefährlich ist mit dem Bauunternehmer in  Urlaub zu fahren und lehnt besser ab. 
Soll dies ab einer gewissen Karrierestufe denn alles nicht mehr so schlimm sein?! 

Kleine Beamte würden durch viel geringere Vorkommnisse, im Vergleich zu  Wulff, ihren Job und die Pensionsansprüche in Gefahr sehen.


Ganz klar wollen die Journalisten ihre Zeitungen, Magazine und Sendungen  verkaufen. Aber eine solche Story können die auch nicht aus der Luft  gegriffen haben, immerhin sind ja viele Vorgänge durch ein  Herunterspielen bestätigt worden. Wie das Geld für die Hotelrechnung,  die hatte Groenewold ja nur Vorgestreckt und in Bar zurückerhalten...  selbst wenn es so gewesen ist, bringt man sich doch in Erklärungsnot.  Vor allem wenn man dann noch eine "Landesbürgschaft" für diesen Herrn  befürwortet.


Korrupte Länder sind vom Kopf abwärts korrupt, da kann man kein Auge zudrücken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2012)

http://n-tv.de/politik/Sylt-Geld-kam-von-Schwiegermutter-article5598976.html

Wenn man das so liest, hat der feine Herr auf ziemlichen großen Fuß mit Hilfe seiner 
Schwiegermutter und seines Dispo gelebt....10.000,-€ überzogen, auch nicht schlecht.
Sparsam Leben war nicht sein Moto.


----------



## mariob (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
öhm, genau das was unser rostiger Nagel andeutet meine ich ja die ganze Zeit, man sollte mal anfangen zu rechnen, also die Bezüge waren wohl netto während der Amtszeit summa summarum ca. 120.000 pa (Man korrigiere mich, ich habe jetzt nicht die konkreten Quellen zur Hand).
So, nun ist alles gesponsert, vom Urlaub über Beköstigung bis zur Karre, und es ist ein privates Darlehen für so eine Höhle nötig, offensichtlich um Zinsen zu sparen? Was macht der mit der Kohle? Nur mal so als Frage....
Mir ist das prinzipiell egal, schon deswegen weil sicherlich sehr viele dieser Eliteangehörigen (was ist eine "Elite"?) genau dieselben Vergünstigungen bekommen. Sie können das nur besser vertuschen.
Womit wir bei der nächsten Frage sind, war der so blöd oder wollte dem jemand was? Alles Dinge auf die ich in diesem Leben bestimmt keine der Wahrheit entsprechende Antwort bekomme.

Meint der
Mario


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> http://n-tv.de/politik/Sylt-Geld-kam-von-Schwiegermutter-article5598976.html
> 
> Wenn man das so liest, hat der feine Herr auf ziemlichen großen Fuß mit Hilfe seiner
> Schwiegermutter und seines Dispo gelebt....10.000,-€ überzogen, auch nicht schlecht.
> Sparsam Leben war nicht sein Moto.



Lese ich da Neid?
Bezahlt deine Schwiegermutter dir nichts?

Wie viele hier überziehen ihr Konto nicht?

Hast du keine anderen Probleme? 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2012)

Lieber Bike, ich bin ja schließlich kein Bundespräsident, bei mir
ist es nicht so tragisch wenn ich mein Konto überziehe und ich 
dann von irgendwelche intressengruppen, quasi geschmiert werde. 
Bei mir würde dann auch nicht der Staatsanwalt ermitteln, das ist
der feine Unterschied.


----------



## SoftMachine (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo Helmut,
ich denke, du solltest die Umfrage mal langsam schliessen.

Er hat doch schon abgedankt ... also Schnee von gestern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo SM,
Themen kann nur ein Admin schließen, aber die 
Schlagzeile ist von heute, somit ist das immer noch
intresssant. Kann man ihn was nachweisen oder nicht,
bekommt er vlt noch eine Strafe?


----------



## Aventinus (27 Februar 2012)

Ob man ihm was nachweisen kann ist für mich zweitrangig. Interessanter finde ich das Thema mit dem Ehrensold.
Wenn er einen Funken Würde hätte würde er freiwillig drauf verzichten. Dann wäre er aber auch schon zu Weihnachten zurückgetreten.


----------



## Toki0604 (1 März 2012)

Nach 20 Monaten Amtszeit sein Amt auf diese Art zu verlieren / verlassen und neben 200.000€ jährlichem "Ehrensold" noch Chauffeur und Büro bis ans Lebensende zu bekommen...
Respekt, Deutschland kann sich noch was leisten!
Ich denke das es kaum die Frage ist ob er es annimmt, eher ob man es ihm anbieten sollte. 
Ungeachtet der Frage wieviel er selbst dazu beigetragen hat,
hat Wulf jetzt, nachdem sein Name zerstört wurde, doch eh nichts mehr zu verlieren.
Er kann davon auch im Exil (Malediven??) wunderbar leben und in 2-3Jahren kennt hier keiner mehr seinen Namen...
Ich würde erst klären lassen wieviel schuld er selber trägt bevor er weitere Bezüge erhält.
Will er das nicht - keine Bezüge.
Will er es doch - vielleicht Bezüge.
Ihm ohne Klärung das Geld in den Rachen zu werfen ist gleichzusetzen einem Freifahrtschein für Politiker (mein Geld krieg ich so oder so...)

Toki


----------



## M-Ott (1 März 2012)

Was habt Ihr denn erwartet?
Seit wann hackt eine Krähe der anderen ein Auge aus?


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2012)

Also ehrlich, die Diskussion um den Ehrensold finde ich peinlich und neidgetrieben.
Eines ist klar, wenn jemand von den Wahlfrauen und Wahlmännern zum Bundespräsidenten gewählt wird, dann wird im selben Moment auch dafür gesorgt, dass derjenige später leben kann, ohne auf irgend jemanden angewiesen zu sein. Will man verhindern, dass irgendwer nicht diesen Ehrensold bekommt, soll man ihn vorher gut prüfen. Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2012)

Lieber Ralle, das Geld für den und andere Kollegen wird direkt von deinen und meinen Einkommen abgebucht. Im übrigen hat der *Herr Wulf* selber
gesagt, das die Form des Ehrensoldes nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist und darüber nachgedacht werden sollte, ob das nicht geringer ausfallen könnte.
Jetzt wäre Zeit daran darüber nachzudenken, wir müssen ja schließlich auch hinehmehn mit 67 in Rente zu gehen oder halt abzüge in kauf nehmen.


----------



## M-Ott (1 März 2012)

Da anzunehmen ist, das Herr Wullf nach seinem Rückzug aus der Politik einen guten Job in der freien Wirtschaft bekommt, sollte er den Ehrensold eigentlich ausschlagen.


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lieber Ralle, das Geld für den und andere Kollegen wird direkt von deinen und meinen Einkommen abgebucht. Im übrigen hat der *Herr Wulf* selber
> gesagt, das die Form des Ehrensoldes nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist und darüber nachgedacht werden sollte, ob das nicht geringer ausfallen könnte.
> Jetzt wäre Zeit daran darüber nachzudenken, wir müssen ja schließlich auch hinehmehn mit 67 in Rente zu gehen oder halt abzüge in kauf nehmen.



Ja natürlich, das weiss ich auch und ich weiss auch, dass meine Rente ganz und gar nicht sicher ist, aber das spielt doch bei der Überlegung keine Rolle.
Mir geht es jetzt sicher nicht um den Herrn Wulf, meine Meinung zum Ehrensold ist ganz pauschal und ohne Rücksicht auf Gründe, Ursachen und Personen. Genau so muss man das m.E. auch betrachten. Wenn nun jemand meint, das sei zu ändern, dann ist das ja möglich und man kann darüber reden, aber eben nur für die Zukunft. Auf Regelungen und Gesetze sollte auch Verlaß sein, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2012)

Gesetz und Verlässlichkeit ist ein gutes Stichwort, beim Thema Rente. 
Ich bin lt Gesetz seit meiner Ausbildung verpflichtet in die Rentenkasse einzuzahlen. 
Verlassen kann ich mich nicht darauf das ich später soviel rausbekomme, das ich davon leben kann.

Ich möchte auch einen Ehrensold, ich war auch immer fleißig.


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gesetz und Verlässlichkeit ist ein gutes Stichwort, beim Thema Rente.
> Ich bin lt Gesetz seit meiner Ausbildung verpflichtet in die Rentenkasse einzuzahlen.
> Verlassen kann ich mich nicht darauf das ich später soviel rausbekomme, das ich davon leben kann.
> 
> Ich möchte auch einen Ehrensold, ich war auch immer fleißig.



Ok, das verstehe ich natürlich, ich würde dich zum Bundespräsidenten wählen, aber ich bin leider kein Wahlmann und du kein Kandidat!


----------



## MSB (1 März 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auf Regelungen und Gesetze sollte auch Verlaß sein, oder?



Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn ein Herr Rau, ein Herr Köhler, und wie sie alle geheißen haben mögen den Ehrensold bekommt,
aber wenn den ein Herr Wulff erhält, der primär nur durch seine eigene Dusseligkeit in der Situation steckt, in der er sich gerade befindet,
dann habe ich sehr wohl ein Problem damit.

Die rechtliche Definition müsste nun also heißen, was ist ein "persönlicher" Grund, und vor allem wenn die Aufhebung der Immunität zwecks Ermittlungen
gegen Herrn Wulff kein persönlicher Grund ist, dann muss die Frage erlaubt, was muss ein BP dann eigentlich anstellen, das er den Ehrensold nicht bekommt?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn ein Herr Rau, ein Herr Köhler, und wie sie alle geheißen haben mögen den Ehrensold bekommt,
> aber wenn den ein Herr Wulff erhält, der primär nur durch seine eigene Dusseligkeit in der Situation steckt, in der er sich gerade befindet,
> dann habe ich sehr wohl ein Problem damit.
> 
> ...



Da hast du ja von der rein menschlichen Seite, also vom Bauchgefühl her Recht und ich sehe das nicht so viel anders, aber auf der anderen Seite gibt es nun mal klare Regelungen und das ist doch auch gut, dass es diese gibt. Was nun den Grund seines Rücktrittes angeht, so ist das sicher auch eine Frage der Interpretation und es hat wohl seinen Grund, dass er es nicht erst bis zur Aufhebung der Immunität hat kommen lassen, sondern dann doch zurückgetreten ist. (Wie man nun am Ehrensold sieht)

PS: Im übrigen denke ich, dass es wohl heut zu Tage nicht mehr sehr viele Politiker gibt, die überhaupt für das Amt eines Bundespräsidenten in Frage kommen, denn Kungelei ist doch inzwischen schon ganz normal, auch die Zusammenarbeit mit Lobbyisten ist in meinen Augen nichts Anderes!


----------



## Junior (1 März 2012)

Brauchen wir noch weiterhin einen Bundespräsidenten?

Das lass ich mal so im Raum stehen.


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2012)

Junior schrieb:


> Brauchen wir noch weiterhin einen Bundespräsidenten?
> 
> Das lass ich mal so im Raum stehen.



Irgendwer schlug eine immergrüne Zimmerpflanze als Ersatz vor!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2012)

Junior schrieb:


> Brauchen wir noch weiterhin einen Bundespräsidenten?
> 
> Das lass ich mal so im Raum stehen.




So einen wie wir zuletzt hatten jedenfalls nicht...... ansonsten brauchen wir schon einen. Wer soll denn sonst die Fähren taufen und die Krötentunnel einweihen.  

Ich find das Lied übrigens immer noch gut   LINK


----------



## Nordischerjung (1 März 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich find das Lied übrigens immer noch gut   LINK



OT Klasse, wo ich Rainald wieder sehe, ich sag nur "Brandenburg" ROFLMAO


----------



## Question_mark (1 März 2012)

*Out of the Frying pan and into the fire ...*

Hallo,

ich sehe gerade Beckmann auf ARD mit unserem zukünftigen Bundespräsidenten, der mit dem Pitterchen Hartz und der Hannover Connection in Gemeinschaft unsere eingezahlten Beiträge in die Sozialversicherungen großzügig verbraten und per Gießkannenprinzip verteilt hat. Eigentlich kommen wir vom Regen in die Traufe, den dussseligen Schnorrer sind wir los, aber ich habe Befürchtungen, das wir hier mit Zitronen gehandelt haben ...

Und die Nummer von der FDP (fast drei Prozent) bei der Durchsetzung dieses Kanditdaten namens Gauckler wird der FDP zu dem Namen FD0 verhelfen, die haben sich damit selbst erledigt.

Out of the Frying pan and into the fire ...

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 März 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... Schon nach der ersten Schlagzeile war mir klar, welche Konsequenzen Christian Wulff zu ziehen hat.... Christian Wulff muß sein Amt niederlegen. Wenn ich er wäre, hätte ich es nach den ersten Vorwürfen sofort getan. Er wird auch nicht der letzte sein, dem es so ergeht....



Mir war aber damals nicht bewußt, welchen Dreck der Chrissi wirklich am Stecken hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob er seinen "Ehrensold" von seine Kumpanen aus "Mitleid" oder aus Gründen der "Schweigepflicht" zugesprochen bekommen hat? Nur gut daß ich so wenig Zeit habe, darüber nach zu denken! Wenn ich sehe, wie viele alleinerziehende Mütter sich ihren Arsch aufreißen, um die Miete zu bezahlen und um ihr Kind zu ernähren! Ich könnte platzen!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2012)

Der Typ ist so geil LINK ..... man man man .........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2012)

Langsam geht er ein wenig zu weit, die frage müßte eigentlich jetzt heißen brauchen wir
noch weiterhin einen so peinlichen *Ex* Bundespräsidenten. Unsere Politik ist genauso 
weit von der Wirklichkeit entfernd, wie der Diktator in Nordkorea. 

Die Verdächtigungen gegen Wulf reißen einfach nicht ab http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Wulffs-Ex-Frau-im-Visier-der-Ermittler-article5664786.html
das reicht ja bald für ein ganzes Parlament. 


Der Herr Köhler, hatte wenigsten den anstand, auf seinen Ehrensold zu verzichten http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Koehler-verzichtet-auf-Ehrensold-article5662106.html


----------



## MSB (4 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Herr Köhler, hatte wenigsten den anstand, auf seinen Ehrensold zu verzichten http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Koehler-verzichtet-auf-Ehrensold-article5662106.html


Dann muss man den Artikel aber auch richtig lesen, weshalb er vermeintlich verzichtet, das wäre dann bei weitem nich so ehrenhaft wie man auf den ersten Blick meinen könnte.
Kurzum, Köhler hat soviel sonstige Pensionsansprüche, das ihm der Ehrensold wg. der gegenseitigen Verrechnung ohnehin nichts bringt, 
es ist zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt bestenfalls ein intelligenter Schachzug um öffentlich gut da zu stehen, und der Erfolg
damit in der "Blöd am Sonntag" zu stehen gibt ihm eindeutig recht und erhebt ihn zu einen wahrlich großen Schachspieler.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2012)

Meinst du wirklich das die da oben verrechnen, wie bei einen normalen Rentner. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das er beides im vollen Umfang in Anspruch nehmen kann.


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2012)

...und nach der nächsten Wahl will es dann keiner gewesen sein, der die super tollen Parteien, die so etwas möglich machen, gewählt hat.

Frank


----------



## Ralle (5 März 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...und nach der nächsten Wahl will es dann keiner gewesen sein, der die super tollen Parteien, die so etwas möglich machen, gewählt hat.
> 
> Frank



Wenn es darum geht, dann kann man ja keine Partei wählen...

Beim Ehrensold bin ich ja noch mitgegangen (s.o.), aber wenn es nun um Büro, Dienstwagen und Mitarbeiter geht, die ihm auch noch zustehen und die er nun verlangt, dann geht das entschieden zu weit, denn unser Land kann Herr Wulf ja in keiner Form mehr repräsentieren. Und darum geht es ja bei der Weiterführung eines Büros. Wenn er das ernsthaft durchsetzen will, dann geht er wirklich zu weit.


----------



## bike (5 März 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, dann kann man ja keine Partei wählen...
> 
> Beim Ehrensold bin ich ja noch mitgegangen (s.o.), aber wenn es nun um Büro, Dienstwagen und Mitarbeiter geht, die ihm auch noch zustehen und die er nun verlangt, dann geht das entschieden zu weit, denn unser Land kann Herr Wulf ja in keiner Form mehr repräsentieren. Und darum geht es ja bei der Weiterführung eines Büros. Wenn er das ernsthaft durchsetzen will, dann geht er wirklich zu weit.



Warum soll er das nicht?
Macht es Sinn unseren Ex-Präsidenten noch weiter zu diffamieren?
Wer hat denn Beweise, dass er das alles so gemacht hat, wie es von der Presse verbreitet wurde?
Unschuldsvermutung?

Warum in Gottes Namen spielen sich jetzt alle als Richtern auf?
Abwarten und Geduld ist eine Tugend.


bike


----------



## bike (5 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das die da oben verrechnen, wie bei einen normalen Rentner. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das er beides im vollen Umfang in Anspruch nehmen kann.



Es macht immer Sinn sich zuerst zu informieren und dann erst zu urteilen.


bike


----------



## Aventinus (5 März 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Warum soll er das nicht?
> Macht es Sinn unseren Ex-Präsidenten noch weiter zu diffamieren?
> Wer hat denn Beweise, dass er das alles so gemacht hat, wie es von der Presse verbreitet wurde?
> Unschuldsvermutung?
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Und des weiteren wäre es schön gewesen, auch mit der Zusprechung des Ehrensolds noch die Ergebnisse der Ermittlungen abzuwarten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Es macht immer Sinn sich zuerst zu informieren und dann erst zu urteilen.
> 
> 
> bike



du weißt es doch bestimmt, wird es jetzt verrechnet oder nicht?


----------



## mariob (26 März 2012)

Übrigens,
hier mal was das ich nicht immer so negativ rüberkomme:
http://denkbonus.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/we-will-never-bomb-your-country/#more-4494

Und wer ein bisschen Phantasie walten läßt, das sind Möglichkeiten. Und nein, ich bin nichtmal bei Fratzenbuch bekannt und werde das möglichst lange so lassen.....

Gruß
Mario


----------

